# Favorite Baroque Albums



## Lindenbaum (Jun 8, 2017)

My top 5







(also my favorite recording all-time)

































What about y'all's?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Monteverdi's Vespers 2nd Gardiner's version
Bach's St. Matthew Klemperer's
Handel's Theodora Highlights McGeghan's
Handel's Guitar Concerto (forgot whose version, but it was on Decca)
Vivaldi's Four Seasons Marriner's


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sweelinck: The NM set of keyboard music. 
Roberday: Weir
Titelouze, Bates, Menissier. 
Arauxo: Odile Bailleux
Cabanilles: jan Willem Jansen
Cabezon: Veronique Musson-Gonneaud, Clemencic
Monteverdi: Probably the Naxos series of madrigals, Bk 4
Frescobaldi: vartolo (capriccios, Fiore Musicale . . . All of it in fact) 
Grigny: Alain, probably at Poitiers, not sure; Coudurier
Du Mage: Rogg
Scheidemann: Leonhardt 
Scheidt: Klaus Eichorn
Lawes: Elizabethan Consort
Bull: Hantai, 
Gibbons: egarr
Morley: ??
Dowland: ??
Farnaby: Glen Wilson
Byrd: Colin Tilney
Lawes: Elizabethan Consort
Ward: Phantasm (Music for 5 and 6 viols)
Locke: Ensemble de viols Orlando Gibbons
Hume: Susanne Heinrich
Tomkins: Stephen Farr (offertory)
Holborn: Rooley
Simpson: spirit of Gambo
Philips: Emer Buckley
Copario: Savall
Dubuisson: Dunford
Demachy : Pandolfo
Forqueray: Arushi Sakai
Telemann: Thomas Fritzsch
Forqueray transcriptions: Leonhardt (final recording) 
Froberger: Egarr, Glen Wilson
D'Anglebert: Arthur Haas
Buxtehude: Glen Wilson
Pachelbel: Wolfgang Rubsam (hexachordum, organ) 
Purcell: Kenneth Gilbert (both recordings)
Domenico Scarlatti: Leonhardt (first recording) 
Muffat: Heinz Gottsche
Louis Couperin: Hogwood, jan Willem Jansen
Louis Marchand: Eichelberger
Tye: Spirit of Gambo
J S Bach: Deller (Widerstehe doch der sünde)
Lubeck: Walter Kraft, Leon Berben
Tunder: ??
Georg Bohm: Rubsam, menissier,
Bruhns: Helmut Winter


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Trevor Pinnock's HIP recording of Messiah
Benjamin Britten's Brandenburg Concertos
Andras Schiff's superlative WTC


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vivaldi: Four Seasons I Musici / Felix Ayo.
Bach: St Matthew Passion: Karajan.
Bertoni: Miserere. / Veni Creator / Claudio Scimone.
Vivaldi : Gloria / Muti 
Vivaldi: Basson concertos / Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Sweelinck: The NM set of keyboard music. 
Roberday: Terasse
Titelouze, Bates, Darasse
Arauxo: Odile Bailleux, Andrés Cea, Roland Götz
Cabanilles: Jan Willem Jansen, Montserrat Torrent
Cabezon: Andrés Cea, Paola Erdas, René Clemencic
Merulo: Francesco Tasini
Frescobaldi: Vartolo, Leonhardt, Egarr , Verlet
Grigny: Alain at Sarlat, Coudurier, Melville Smith
Du Mage: Chapuis, Alain, Saorgin
Scheidemann: William Porter, Regis Allard
Weckmann: Noel Spieth, Hans Davidsson
Scheidt: Franz Raml
Bull: Hantai, 
Gibbons: Egarr
Farnaby: Glen Wilson
Byrd: David Moroney, Leonhardt
Forqueray transcriptions: Leonhardt (final recording) 
Froberger: Egarr, Tilney, Rampe, Leonhardt
D'Anglebert: Charlotte Mattax
Buxtehude: Glen Wilson, Lars Ulrik Mortensen, Walter Kraft, Harald Vogel
Pachelbel: Wolfgang Rubsam 
Domenico Scarlatti: Leonhardt (first recording) 
Muffat: Heinz Gottsche
Louis Couperin: jan Willem Jansen, Leonhardt, Skip Sempé
J S Bach: Deller (Widerstehe doch der sünde)
Lubeck: Walter Kraft, Leon Berben
Tunder: Wolfram Syré
Georg Bohm: Leonhardt, Christiaan Teeuwsen
Bruhns: Helmut Winter


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Sweelinck: The Glossa set of keyboard music. 
Roberday: ?? 
Titelouze, Bates, Menissier?
Arauxo: ?
Cabanilles: ?
Cabezon: Paola Erdas, Juan de la Rubia, Jose Luis Gonzalez Uriol
Monteverdi: Gardiner 1st Vespers 1610 
Merulo: ?
Frescobaldi: Cocset, Leonhardt, Verlet, Tagliavini, Tamminga
Grigny: ?
Du Mage: ?
Scheidemann: Nelson, van Doeselaar, Dirksen
Weckmann: Davidsson, Leonhardt, Ricercar Consort
Scheidt: Les Witches
Bull: Hantai, Baillot
Gibbons: Gould 
Farnaby: Hantai, Koopman
Byrd: Leonhardt, Vicens, Berben, Hakkinen, Gould 
Forqueray transcriptions: Leonhardt (final recording), Koopman
Froberger: Leonhardt, Sempe, van Asperen, Gluxam, Verlet, Hasibeder
D'Anglebert: Frisch, Erdas
Buxtehude: Koopman, few Leonhardt, Koito, Schuarte??, Kee
Pachelbel: Bolliger, Leonhardt, Rubsam, Hexacordum from Wim Winters, Gli Incogniti, Il Giardino Armonico
Domenico Scarlatti: nope 
Muffat: Haselbock, Rare fruits Council
Louis Couperin: Leonhardt, Skip Sempé, Glen Wilson, Hogwood, Verlet?, van Asperen
J S Bach: ugh too many
Lubeck: Leon Berben, Martin Bocker
Tunder: Foccroulle, Pamela Ruiter-Feenstra
Georg Bohm: Leonhardt, Rubsam
Bruhns: Kee, Leonhardt, Vernet


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Sweelinck: The Glossa set of keyboard music.
> Roberday: ??
> Titelouze, Bates, Menissier?
> Arauxo: ?
> ...


This illustrates how difficult it is to choose ones favorites. With a few exceptions I know all the recordings you mention and agree, that these are excellent interpretations, and I might as well have mentioned many of these too. This applies also to most of Mandryka's choices.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

premont said:


> This illustrates how difficult it is to choose ones favorites. With one or two exceptions I know all the recordings you mention and agree, that these are excellent interpretations, and I might as well have mentioned many of these too. This applies also to most of Mandryka's choices.


I'm curious, what are the exceptions that you don't agree with? :tiphat:


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I'm curious, what are the exceptions that you don't agree with? :tiphat:


Ooh, I agree with all the ones I know. It is the ones I do not know, which I am unable to say anything about.

I consider your mentioning of these to be a recommendation, - stuff to explore in the future.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

We've all forgotten all the composers with the surname Praetorius!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My favorite Baroque works are several of Handel's operas and Messiah.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Mandryka said:


> We've all forgotten all the composers with the surname Praetorius!


And the Hasslers.

(Well, but you could argue that they're well rooted in the Renaissance. Not that our lists don't have any overlap, either! (People like Cabezon are probably firmly in the Rennaissance)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> We've all forgotten all the composers with the surname Praetorius!


Probably because the best recordings of their works have not yet been made. 

However I also forgot:

Trabaci: Dévérité, Vartolo

Kerll: Kogert, Kelemen


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

My Top 5
Bach: 75 cantatas Karl Richter Archiv
Bach: St. Matthew Passion Karl Richter 1958 Archiv
Bach: Goldberg variations Perahia Sony
Bach: violin concertos Szeryng Marriner Philips
Bach: sonatas and partitas for solo violin Grumiaux Philips


----------



## Lindenbaum (Jun 8, 2017)

Why does everyone always seem to prefer Monteverdi's 1610 vespers to the ones from the selva morale? They (the selva ones) are much superior IMO.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a great Baroque album (back cover for track list):


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> Georg Bohm: Christiaan Teeuwsen


I'd forgotten about this recording and just revisited it, it's very very good, it shows how Bohm's music doesn't need symphonic colours at all, it needs a sort of simple, unfussy, direct, manner of speaking, and a pace which allows the music to respire. What a shame Christian Teeuwsen didn't record more.



premont said:


> Tunder: Wolfram Syré


I've ordered it.



premont said:


> Roberday: Terasse


Never off LP, but I hope that one day Bibliothèque Nationale de France will release it.



bioluminescentsquid said:


> Cabezon: , Juan de la Rubia,


I agree this is an interesting recording, thanks for pointing it out. I like the way he uses it sometimes to give the impression of a duet between harpsichord and organ, I wish he'd have done it more often.



bioluminescentsquid said:


> Pachelbel: Hexacordum from Wim Winters,


I like it, especially the dance for Aria Sebaldina.



bioluminescentsquid said:


> Domenico Scarlatti: nope


Well I'm tempted to agree with you about this.

Yesterday I had dinner with a bunch of pianists, people who play Steinways, not Grafs, two of whom are quite well known, they make recordings etc. Anyway, what really surprised me is how much they all love Scarlatti to bits!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Lindenbaum said:


> Why does everyone always seem to prefer Monteverdi's 1610 vespers to the ones from the selva morale? They (the selva ones) are much superior IMO.


Are you talking about the San Giovanni vespers? I like them very much, at least in Leonhardt's recording. At some point I should make an effort to get to know Selva Morale e Spirituale better.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Some More: 
Rameau: Cuiller, Rondeau, Bruggen, Pinnock, Bismuth/Procopio, just to name a few 
Fasch: Il Fondamento
Handel ( :lol: ): Ghielmi organ concerto, Verbruggen Recorder Sonatas, Holtslag recorder sonata, Holtz suites; this is probably all the Handel I've enjoyed
Forqueray originals: Savall, Sakai, Duftschmid, Ghielmi
Schneck: Joubert-caillet, L. Fernandez, Duftschmid, Voix Humaines (almost everything by him on spotify)
Marais: Joubert-caillet, Savall, Pandolfo, lots of others...

I'm also adding Cuillier to Byrd and Rafael Puyana to L. Couperin (His Pavane on a pleyel harpsichord is amazing)


----------

